# New York State Fair results are in



## Chateau Joe (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the list!

http://www.nysfair.org/uploads/files/results/2012_Amateur_Wine_results.pdf

I won a bronze with a diamond, bronze with my apple, and a silver with my concord blush.

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations to you Joe! Way to go!


----------



## tonyt (Jun 28, 2012)

Good job joe.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## rodo (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Flem (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! That's awesome.


----------



## robie (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey, hey! Very nice.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## soccer0ww (Jun 29, 2012)

Very impressive! Congrats.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow just wow...it sure must have tasted real good.
 Congrads.


----------

